# System-On-Chip para audio 2.1



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

Hoy me llegó un aviso de este producto de la gente de ST. Es un sistema de audio SoC capaz de ser configurado de varias formas (todo por soft vía I²C) parecido a lo que se hace con el TDA7377. Tiene *4 amplificadores clase D half-bridge* que se pueden "puentear" para duplicar la potencia...pero eso no es todo! Adentro del chip hay una PARVA de filtros configurables por soft (hasta 8 bi-quads por canal  ) y otra montaña de cosas que creo que es mejor leer del datasheet...

Deléitense con los avances de la tecnología 
http://www.st.com/internet/imag_video/product/251568.jsp?wt.mc_id=enews_may11_sta350bw


----------



## Tavo (May 17, 2011)

*[ironía]*... Y yo que creía que el TDA2050 era tecnológico...  *[/ironía]*


EDIT:
Estuve viendo algunas características así de pasada... 
*2x 18W + 1x 40W* para un sistema 2.1 ... en un solo chip!  Espectacular...

Me parece que me estoy desengañando, o a caso, ¿que significa esto?



> 2.1 canales pueden ser proporcionados por dos semi-puentes y un solo puente completo, que proporciona hasta 2 x 18 W + 1 x 40 W de *potencia musical* de salida, mediante el uso estándar de 4 y 8 Ω altavoces.


Eso dice que NO son Vatios Efectivos (RMS) ??


----------



## tatajara (May 17, 2011)

> 2x 18W + 1x 40W para un sistema 2.1 ... en un solo chip!  Espectacular...


la verdad que me sorprendio al igual que tavo


----------

